# donkey loosing fluid



## krissy3 (Sep 17, 2009)

my donkey looses a lot of fluid when he poops. he has had his teeth floated , eats well, gets vitamins , minerals in a block, hay , a little pasture grass, and a little grain. any ideas? thanks in advance for the info,

krissy


----------

